# FIV Positive Cat Now Limping



## dmorey (Sep 24, 2011)

We have a cat that is FIV positive, and Cocoa already has definite signs including weight loss, gingivitis, bad breath, nose/eye infections and weakness. But now he is also limping, holding one of his front paws up as he walks.

He's done this off and on the last couple of months and the vet didn't notice anything wrong. I'm especially concerned because he has grown very weak and lethargic.

Any ideas? Anyone have any experience like this? Not sure if it is related to FIV. I just really want to get him as healthy as I can as we were hoping he could live a good life for a while but are feeling pretty depressed about how quickly he seems to be declining. He takes medication to increase his appetite, a gel for nose/eye infection stuff and had an antibiotic shot and fluids at the vet on Friday.

Any thoughts? I really want to see him feel better and seem happy.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you checked the paw for cuts and felt the bones to see if he has a stress fracture? Cats with FIV have major problems is osteoporosis. Your cat needs a vet visit if the limping does not resolve or if you find a cut or a fracture.


----------



## dmorey (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks. I don't think it's just his paw as it turns out. He mostly seems to be staying under my bed because he seems very weak and is somewhat wobby when he walks. This morning I had to hold a plate of food up to his mouth to eat while he layed on a blanket under my bed. Has anyone had any experience where it improves from here?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your cat's decline. 

I'm not a vet but I do volunteer with cats at a cat sanctuary, I'm assigned to an area with around 25 FIV and FeLV cats. I watch as some go through periods where they require various medications, syringe feedings and sub q fluids on a daily basis. Does your vet have anything to say about the limping? I think this would be the next step for sure, you should find out why your cat is having trouble walking, see if something can be done, and if the vet can find the underlying reaons beind your cat's sudden lethargy. However, it sounds like you are already trying a lot of things. Maybe daily force feeding and sub q fluids are the next step, neither are a long term solution, however if there is something that is identifiably wrong and there's a chance to correct it, it might be something you're willing to try while you see if the medications, etc. are able to work. 

With the cats I observe weekly some do become too frail; lethargic, unable to walk/jump, unwilling to eat, or unable to eat enough for various reasons. After a period of weeks trying alternative medications and trying to get them to eat various mushy foods without improvement they are euthanized. However, some also rebound. They don't suddenly become healthy again, and in fact some end up with similar issues a little farther down the road (and rebound again!), but they get back to an acceptable quality of life. Some of the cats have somewhat weak back legs and/or occasional poor balance but they otherwise are doing as well as most other cats in the area...

I hope you're able to find out what's wrong and are able to get your cat feeling better.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How familiar is your current vet with FIV? When a cat starts hiding when its sick it means its very sick. How often and how much is your kitty eating and drinking? Using a cat box?


----------



## dmorey (Sep 24, 2011)

*RE*

It's actually a new vet because we recently moved from Orlando to Austin a couple of months ago. My feeling is that she isn't as familiar as she should be with FIV and is too clinical. Of course we had a really fantastic vet in Florida who really understood us and our cats. I may try another vet but under the circumstances hadn't really been in the mood to start shopping vets, plus it would feel like we would keep having to start over.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow, you live in Austin now! Lucky you! Great things are happening in the rescue, adoption, no kill movement there! 

I would suggest calling around to rescues in your area and ask who are the knowledgeable vets that very familiar with FIV. Rescues esp mid size know who is who in the vet field. I’d find a new vet to guide you.


----------

